# Slender



## Mouse (Nov 7, 2012)

Anybody played this? It's hilarious and terrifying. Go and check out players reaction vids on YouTube (I'd post one here but they mostly involve lots of swearing).

http://slendergame.com/

http://www.parsecproductions.net/slender/

My bro got me to download it and we both had a go the other day. Mostly involved us yelling a lot and giggling like children. Much fun.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh god, the Slender man is terrifying at the best of times, I really don't need the immersive atmosphere of a game added to him! 

...and yet I'm still intrigued...


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2012)

You've gotta have a go, Hoops, it's hilarious. My bro was actually pointing the laptop at me every time he thought something scary was going to happen and I'm like 'don't point that thing at me!'

Funny, I can walk around supposedly haunted building in the dark in the middle of the night armed only with a torch, but this game had me yelling like a girl.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 9, 2012)

I think there's definitely something about games -- they're worse than films, that's for sure. Much more active and pulls in your concentration. And especially when you know you're going to have things popping out at you! Puts you right on edge. I refused to play F.E.A.R because I didn't want that scary-ass girl leaping at me when I least expected it! 

Maybe I'll download this when I get home, though


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah I still can't play Resident Evil. Zombies grabbing legs? Scary stuff.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, I love this game, and had much the same experience with my sister the other month. I think I gave up after two letters/messages because I was getting too anxious 

I was delighted to discover the Slenderman mythos having written a short story called _Tall Man_ set in Epping Forest (on my doorstep).

I got ridiculously tense in the old toilets near the beginning, but I suppose if you're going to - ahem - crap out, that is probably the best place to do so 

pH


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2012)

I managed to get one message and then the dude got me and I ran away but ended up running back towards him and he got me.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 9, 2012)

Mouse said:


> I managed to get one message and then the dude got me and I ran away but ended up running back towards him and he got me.



 hah. I said to my sis that if I could just relax instead of anticipating murder at every turn I'd be a far more effective player - it's the panic that makes you...well....panic 

pH


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2012)

The sound effects freak you out too!


----------



## allmywires (Nov 9, 2012)

My friend tried to get me to play this. Tempted. But I'm a massive massive scardey cat and I don't want to freak my housemates out by randomly screaming...


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2012)

Play it! I tried to get my work mates to play it but they wouldn't even watch the reaction videos. Bunch of wusses.


----------



## allmywires (Nov 9, 2012)

I am waiting to download but have put my laptop on mute as a precaution....


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2012)

Ha! It won't be as good without sound.


----------



## allmywires (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm a wuss.


----------

